
Show HN: Super Wizard Fever – A retro style infinite runner for Android - kcbanner
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.caseybanner.wizardrunner.android
======
kcbanner
Hi everyone! I've been working on my first Android game in my off time from my
day job as a game dev, and I've finally released it. I was inspired by games
like Canabalt, but wanted to put my own twist on the genre. The gameplay is
simple but challenging (I can't even beat the current highscores on the
leaderboard, dangit!).

I have full Google Play Games integration with leaderboards and achievements.

Screenshots: [http://imgur.com/a/sUFYG](http://imgur.com/a/sUFYG)

I'd love to get some more feedback!

